# ***NOW SHIPPING*** A.W.E. Tuning DV1 Diverter Valve



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We've come up with a new, lower priced solution for the all too common problem of failed stock diverter valves.

Our new AWE Tuning DV1 Diverter Valve is the by-product of some extensive power development we've been doing on late model Porsches. DV failure on some of these models has been 100% absent.

Even when pushed to beyond 750hp, and no matter the climate or operating environment, we've yet to see one of these Porsche DVs fail.

It was a lot of leg work, but we were able to get exclusive access to this part, as it is normally not available separately from the turbo unit.

Using some clever and simple companion parts, we're excited to be able to offer this economical yet durable solution to the chronic torn DV issue. 

No permanent modifications are required for install and it is designed as a serviceable and cheaper alternative to the Bailey Motorsport DV30. The Bailey Motorsport DV30 comes with a Lifetime Warranty vs the shorter 6 month warranty of this unit, hence the lower price.

Our DV1 Diverter Valve is a vacuum actuated Diaphragm Type Diverter Valve, as opposed to the Piston Type Valve manufactured by Bailey. Both designs have proven to be extremely reliable in street, track and dyno testing. 

Some highlights:

Direct 1/2 hour bolt on with no permanent modifications to vehicle
Very similar response time to the OEM DV valve.

Extensively street, track, and dyno tested on multiple cars


Priced at $259.90 for a complete set of two DV1s for the 2.7T.










In stock, and ready to ship!

http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...wedv1



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:59 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

I have gotten quite a few messages asking questions about our new DV1 Diverter Valve. Thought I would share a few of the more common/interesting ones along with the answers to them.

_Quote »_ How does it sound compared to the stock DV?

Our DV1 will sound very similar to stock. 


_Quote »_ Have you experienced any honking/fluttering issues?

We have not experienced any of these issues in our testing. The honking of other aftermarket and OEM DVs concerned us too, so we did extensive testing of this valve on several platforms with no issues.


_Quote »_ Is it serviceable?

The DV1 is 100% maintence free. It does not need any lubrication or servicing like some other DV Kits on the market. It is a true plug, play and forget piece.
Should you need to disassemble the DV1 for any reason, you can do so by removing it from your car and simply unscrewing the 3 bolts. When you are done, just make sure the components inside are alligned and screw the 3 bolts back on.


_Quote »_ How much are rebuild kits?

If needed, rebuild kits can be purchased for approx~ $50.00. We have not seen one of these valves fail, so at this time we do not anticipate the need for a rebuild kit, however if a customer does need one they will be available.


_Quote »_ How does the performance of the DV1 compare to the Bailey DV?

The performance of these two valves will be very similar. Theortically, piston style DVs have should react have more friction that a diaphragm style DV and therefore have a slower response time. In reality the difference will be so minimal that you will not be able to notice the difference.

These are just some of the more common questions I've been asked. If you have any others, please feel free to ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn.... i have the APR R1 "honking specials".... you guys say you researched this and engineered the new DVs to avoid this? so that means you know why they honk? i can't even get APR to tell me why they honk...
i'd love to get non-honking DVs, but this is lower on the priority pole at the moment. i'd be interested in hearing more though Alex, if you can spare the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_damn.... i have the APR R1 "honking specials".... you guys say you researched this and engineered the new DVs to avoid this? so that means you know why they honk? i can't even get APR to tell me why they honk...
i'd love to get non-honking DVs, but this is lower on the priority pole at the moment. i'd be interested in hearing more though Alex, if you can spare the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Actually, we are not sure why other companies DVs flutter or honk. It could have to do with an incorrect spring rate, housing geometry or diaphragm construction. We haven't done testing to discover the reason for this.
During testing of our DV1 we paid very close attention to ensure that it did not honk or have any other unwanted behaviors.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually, we are not sure why other companies DVs flutter or honk. *It could have to do with an incorrect spring rate, housing geometry or diaphragm construction.* We haven't done testing to discover the reason for this.
During testing of our DV1 we paid very close attention to ensure that it did not honk or have any other unwanted behaviors. 

yeah that was the same thing APR told me.








when i get ready to replace them, i'm giving you a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump!


----------

